# Dog beds



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do orthopedic dog beds help at all for a dog's joints?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I swear by Kuranda beds. They are chewproof, easily cleaned/disinfected, and are GREAT for ortho problems. We got our first when Cody blew a disc in his back... it was so helpful. They're a little more expensive but when you consider you'll never have to buy another, they are a wise buy. Many kennels and vets use them. Kuranda Dog Beds - Patented Orthopedic and Chewproof Dog Beds


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a Kuranda for the dogs, they use it all the time.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are just too expensive! Get some pcv pipe and some heavy duty fabric and you got yourself a homemade Kuranda LOL

I only get the dog beds from Costco for like $18 and then stuff them with more polyfill for another $20 and they end up being a good 8-10 inches thick.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I only paid 50.00 for mine, I don;t think that was too expensive!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I only paid 50.00 for mine, I don;t think that was too expensive!


Yeah, but your dogs are not a giant breed LOL!! I would have to pay $170 .


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Yeah, but your dogs are not a giant breed LOL!! I would have to pay $170 .


That's why we stick with the Costco dog beds (LOVE THEM!!) and refill with new polyfill every 4-6 months or so. 

With 4 dogs @ 70-120lbs we wouldn't be able to afford food or a mortgage if everyone got Kurandas LOL!! 

With the Costco beds though we have 6 and are buying 2 or 3 more this month :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dane sized Kuranda's run about $200 shipped so that IS out of my price range (at least for the ones that I would consider buying). I will stick to my ~$20 beds for now :wink:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL my guy hates dog beds, but loves a nice fluffy blanket folded in half, then again in half with a pillow on the side.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Check some of these out

Performance and stain resistant fabric for upholstery, furniture, pet beds

They have pet peds and my favorite...THROVERS for your furniture. Great stuff

Also check out West Paws Design and Orivs. West Paws are sourced and made in the USA. Orvis is made in the USA but internals of the beds come from China.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> That's why we stick with the Costco dog beds (LOVE THEM!!)


The Costco I have here doesn't carry large dog beds. :frown:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> The Costco I have here doesn't carry large dog beds. :frown:


That's crazy! Tell them you would like them to carry them next time you go in :wink: Never hurts to ask


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm awful. I have the costco beds downstairs for the dogs, and just replace them when need be, they're cheap enough....

But in our bedroom, it's Bowser Beds all around!

I think I paid somewhere around $175 for Annie's. Grissom's was $80. Chesney's was $80 (same size) but Champ's was $210.

But you NEVER have to replace them. EVER. They don't get all nasty dirty either. They still look like they did the day I bought them.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Big lots has some decent sized beds for $20. Probably not dane sized though 

What about a crib mattress? I got a free one used and you can get any color sheets to put on it to match decor


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> I only get the dog beds from Costco for like $18 and then stuff them with more polyfill for another $20 and they end up being a good 8-10 inches thick.


Where do you get this polyfill stuff? Is it soft like the original stuffing?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Polyfill is just regular stuffing that you find in a lot of different things, stuffed animals, pillows, etc. I get either a 10 or 20 pound box from Walmart. A 20 pound box of polyfill is enough to stuff 6 Dane sized dog beds. Just need basic sewing skillz to open up the dog bed about 6 inches and then sew it shut again when you're done filling it. Pretty darn easy :wink:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Polyfill is just regular stuffing that you find in a lot of different things, stuffed animals, pillows, etc. I get either a 10 or 20 pound box from Walmart. A 20 pound box of polyfill is enough to stuff 6 Dane sized dog beds. Just need basic sewing skillz to open up the dog bed about 6 inches and then sew it shut again when you're done filling it. Pretty darn easy :wink:


What she said


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You can also check BJ's and Sams club since they carry same/similar merchandise. Also if you buy online, the shipping is included.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

It feels like I am always buying dog beds! My dogs love the big round cushions from papason chairs. I wrap a sheet around them so it is easily washed. The girls like it the best because they can lay next to each other.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The last pillow type and oval style and rectangular very large dog beds we bought were from sams club and the dogs here really like them. Also have bought a couple from Menards. When they get so washed and horrible looking they are cheap enough to replace them! I have never used and ortho bed for them. Also they do love my bed well two of them LOL!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I retract my previous reply. 
Annie's bed ran me about $700. And it's a "King"









This my bed. I not have to scoot over!









Wow, you mean, doggies actually sleep in this thing? Its not nearly big enough!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought a roll of egg crate foam like you get for peoples beds and cut a piece big enough for the dog to lie on. Then I just made a cover for it out of remnant demim material and sewed velcro on the end of it to keep it closed. I can take it off to wash it and put it back on. I made a bunch of doggie beds this way. Some had demin covers and some had other material. Whatever I could get in the remnant bin that could stand up to dogs. The denim worked the best and has lasted for 4 dogs now. I did start out with a zipper at the end and that wore out so I replaced it with a velcro closure.

The egg crate innards worked great for my arthritic labrador. She loved that bed and it got handed down to the next chow. Then I just bought a new egg crate foam for the next dog. MUCH cheaper then buying a dog bed. You can pick that stuff up in rolls at various places.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Seamus sleeps on blankets in his crate. He *loves* his crate. The only time he hasn't slept in it was for a week or so last summer when he was on IV at home. But when I took the IV out, he wouldn't lie down on the blankets. I had to go set his crate up. It was hilarious, he just stood there looking at the spot where his crate *used* to be.

The weather's starting to get warm, into the 50's. He shoves the blankets aside to sleep on the cratepan, much cooler for him.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

We love, love, love the costco beds! I haven't found any better bed for any less! However, I have found much cheaper beds for more! The Costco beds seem to last so long. I wash them regularly too. There are nice and big. Great price. :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

chowder said:


> I bought a roll of egg crate foam like you get for peoples beds and cut a piece big enough for the dog to lie on. Then I just made a cover for it out of remnant demim material and sewed velcro on the end of it to keep it closed. I can take it off to wash it and put it back on. I made a bunch of doggie beds this way. Some had demin covers and some had other material. Whatever I could get in the remnant bin that could stand up to dogs. The denim worked the best and has lasted for 4 dogs now. I did start out with a zipper at the end and that wore out so I replaced it with a velcro closure.
> 
> The egg crate innards worked great for my arthritic labrador. She loved that bed and it got handed down to the next chow. Then I just bought a new egg crate foam for the next dog. MUCH cheaper then buying a dog bed. You can pick that stuff up in rolls at various places.


I like this idea of the egg crate bed. I am not much of a sewer whatsoever, but I have made a couple Halloween costumes! So I think I can do this! I want though and I don't know can you purchase that sheep skin type of material to put on the top? My dogs love that feel! Now I am motivated to try to do this egg crate bed. Thanks for the tip!:wink:


----------

